# Moots vs. lynkskey's pricing



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I can get a great deal on a 2014 Helix, about $1100 less than the moots cr..

Question is; is the moots cr $1100 better than the Helix?

I know this is the moots forum, but, maybe someone can tell me why the moots is worth that much more than the helix.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been planning a Ti bike build for 3 years, waiting to see how the disc brakes play out before committing to a lifetime frame.

I will be going the moots route most likely.

I have toured the moots factory in steamboat springs, CO twice, and that place is a class act. Everyone is nice and the quality of the product and passion is obvious once you step foot in the door. 

I am from NW Indiana and last month I took a road trip ton Indianapolis for a friends wedding, of course I got to visit all the bike shops around where I was staying.....I went to a lynskey dealer, looked and touched all the bike models and noticed the tubing is so thin it can be squeezed hard enough to see it move with your thumb! (the top tube would move slightly when squeezed) Probably not a big deal, but definitely caught my attention. I them went 10 miles away to a moots dealer and did the same to a vamoots CR, no deflection in the tube was noted. 
I personally think the overall fit and finish of the moots is well above that of lynskey/lightspeed/merlin etc.

Just my personal opinion though.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't find any credibility in your post about being able to bend the Lynskey Ti with your thumb. You must be Superman if you can. I had to laugh when I read this!!



jcgill said:


> I have been planning a Ti bike build for 3 years, waiting to see how the disc brakes play out before committing to a lifetime frame.
> 
> I will be going the moots route most likely.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I did not say i bent it, i said you can see the tubing move ever so slightly when it is squeezed. (put a metal cookie sheet upside down on the counter and press your thumb into it; the metal surrounding your thumb moves ever so slightly, yet no damage is done)

The aluminum frame top tube of my cannondale caad10 rain bike does the same as the lynskey. i have a ton of miles on it with no issues. So as i said, it is not a huge ordeal. But as the original poster asked for: My personal opinion is spend the extra for the moots!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I still don't buy it. Sorry.



jcgill said:


> I did not say i bent it, i said you can see the tubing move ever so slightly when it is squeezed. (put a metal cookie sheet upside down on the counter and press your thumb into it; the metal surrounding your thumb moves ever so slightly, yet no damage is done)
> 
> The aluminum frame top tube of my cannondale caad10 rain bike does the same as the lynskey. i have a ton of miles on it with no issues. So as i said, it is not a huge ordeal. But as the original poster asked for: My personal opinion is spend the extra for the moots!


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

I just squeezed the top tube on my Lynskey Helix. It did not budge. There is no way that you can press the titanium tubing and it dimples from the pressure. NO WAY!!!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Exactly!!!!



bruin11 said:


> I just squeezed the top tube on my Lynskey Helix. It did not budge. There is no way that you can press the titanium tubing and it dimples from the pressure. NO WAY!!!


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

You can do the squeeze test on some carbon frames and see the tubes move.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

jcgill said:


> I did not say i bent it, i said you can see the tubing move ever so slightly when it is squeezed. (put a metal cookie sheet upside down on the counter and press your thumb into it; the metal surrounding your thumb moves ever so slightly, yet no damage is done)
> 
> The aluminum frame top tube of my cannondale caad10 rain bike does the same as the lynskey. i have a ton of miles on it with no issues. So as i said, it is not a huge ordeal. But as the original poster asked for: My personal opinion is spend the extra for the moots!


I have to join the other posters and call BULLSH!T. I can't budge any tube on my wife's R350. I don't even believe the Cannondale claim. What do you have, some kind of bionic thumb?

The OP should look at Eriksen bikes as well. Frankly, I find the Lynskey Helix to be a little silly looking.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

> I have to join the other posters and call BULLSH!T.


Exactly!!!


----------

